# Hey Woodman....



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2005)

Woodman,

You guys doing the Cabela's Competition in Dundee, MI June 17, 18th? Just 17 miles north of the Ohio border, north of Toledo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Guess not!   :grin:


----------

